# جديد وحصريا ..



## جوهرتي حياتي (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وربركاته ..

اليوم جبت لكم شي جديد .. 


اللي هووو قلم يوجد منه لونين (ابيض واسود ) القلم مابعد نزل لا في السعوديه ولا في الامارات..
محل واحد اخذ مني القلم كميه ويبيع الحبه 95 ريال 

القلم يمشي مع جميع اجهزه اللمس مثل (( الايفون - الابلاك بيري التورش - الاستروم - بلاك بوك -الجلكسي - n8 - الايباد -الايبود )) هاذي اللي جربت فيها القلم ومشى معها ..

http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-12/1313127341722.jpg هذا صورة القلم ..


سعر القلم الحبه 35 ؤيال ..
واذا تبي كميه اوفرها لك ..


انا متواجد في الرياض .. :smile: على حسب اذا كانت الكمية كبيرة اشحنها لخارج الرياض

فيصل ..058087976


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: جديد وحصريا ..*

حلووين بالتوووفيق جوهرتي


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: جديد وحصريا ..*



منصور الرياض قال:


> حلووين بالتوووفيق جوهرتي


 



يحلي ايامك 
ومشكور على مرورك اللطيف


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: جديد وحصريا ..*

موفقه ياقلبي ,,,


----------

